

Ask HN: good at programming, but seem to have lost interest - passion_or_not

I currently have a job with a big company with a decent income. I do my job pretty well, but it is clear that I lack initiative and could be more proactive. I can implement and build things fast, solve complex bugs and problems, but all I want is to get it done - I don't do anything extra to make it better, or find out if what I am asked to do makes any real difference, or find new things I could work on to make an impact.<p>Over the years I have sort of lost interest in technology. I know enough to do my job well, read hn and news and stuff, but that's about it. I don't try out new things. I have an attitude that it is mostly just the same 1s and 0s that I can figure out if I really want to.<p>I am actually going to join a startup for a lot less pay soon, but I am just joining for the experience, hoping a change of environment might help with my general apathy. I am not sure though.<p>Anyone else has this feeling, and how did you resolve it?
======
TallGuyShort
I had this feeling a while ago, and I found that I got a lot more excited
about the technology by using it to work on something I chose. Being employed
by a big company, you're either working on what someone else decided was
important, or you're just doing busy work - it's very easy for either one of
those to not excite you.

I think joining a start up would help you if it was just the corporate
environment that was choking the enthusiasm out of you, but I think working on
anything that you're personally motivated to do will make you enjoy your day-
to-day life a lot more.

------
tocomment
How did you find a startup to join? I wonder if that's good general advice for
others with this problem?

~~~
passion_or_not
A friend contacted me.

I read there are plenty of opportunities in silicon valley. YCombinator
startups are always looking for engineers.

